# I just bought this Audi race car...any info ?



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...19933


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I sure do hope that car gets a Treser dash for those gauges!


----------



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Funny you say that. It was the first thing I wanted to change when I saw the pics of the car for the first time. I was looking for one of the ABT units, but Mike Hoppen said that they will not fit the later cars. I didn't know that tresser had anything. Do you have a pic or know where I can get one. If not I will be making a custom piece. Thanks


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (s4racing06)*

Here is the Treser unit. I haven't seen one in real life, but it seems more or less like som sort of "addon" so you simply ribbet on a alu-plate or something for the instruments of your choice.
I think it looks good in the "rally quattro" way, aslong as you bin those autometers and get som good, old fashioned VDOs on black background. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

